# Garmin and Ebikemotion compatibility?



## Callefacil (30 Jul 2019)

Is it possible to have ebike metrics displayed on a Garmin Explore?
I have Orbea Gain M30. Not to keen on Ebikemotion app and would prefer to have battery life and assistance level on the Garmin screen. 
Any help/advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## jann71 (30 Jul 2019)

Callefacil said:


> Is it possible to have ebike metrics displayed on a Garmin Explore?
> I have Orbea Gain M30. Not to keen on Ebikemotion app and would prefer to have battery life and assistance level on the Garmin screen.
> Any help/advice would be much appreciated.


There's an app available in the Garmin IQ store, looks to work on some ebikes and display the info you are looking for.


----------

